# Giant CFR three?



## Almanzor (Feb 11, 2006)

I recently bought a used Giant Bike. Says Giant CFT three custom carbon frame.
The front fork and rear stays are of 6061 aluminum. Any idea what year this bike was mfg?
Now they do this in the reverse eh? Alum frame and carbon fork and stays. Any reason why? Bike does handle nice though and soaks up bumps very nicely.


----------

